# weird electrical problem (x-posted in mk4 Jetta forum)



## dtn531 (Feb 12, 2007)

So, here goes: the other day, I was waiting for a restaurant to open. Car was off, KEY REMOVED, and I bumped the power button for the radio (factory Monsoon unit), and it turned on







Yesterday I'd been driving a good bit around town, went to start my car, and I had to jump it to start. Then I start driving, and the e-brake, traction control, and oil lights come on for about a second, then the car beeped three times (same beep as when you open the door with the key in, but shorter). Now the car will only start when you push start it. Trust me, I let it charge for half an hour







Oh yeah... when you unlock the car with the key, the battery dies (clock blinks, then resets to 12:00)...
I think a power wire in the radio is grounded, but was looking for a second opinion. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## erinzellers (Sep 8, 2009)

I am having this same problem with my Jetta GLS. Were you ever able to get it repaired? No I take my car to can diagnose my problem.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: weird electrical problem (dtn531)*

Get your battery load tested, it may have a surface charge of 12.5v, but whey you crank it (up to or beyond 250A) your battery voltage will drop to who know what.
Load test will tell you the numbers.
Factory batteries are sold as maintenance free, remove the sticker and remove the cell caps. You can add distilled water and raise the level of the cells.
You should use caution and head all safety warnings since your dealing with acid.
Perhaps both of your are not familiar with MkIVs, they arrived with solar panels attached to the windshield. These were designed to keep the cars battery charged as the vehicles have so many electronic devices. Dealers removed them prior to being sold. You can find either on Ebay or the classifieds.
Plugs into a cig lighter. 
















New version that plugs into the DLC port (OBD2).


----------



## swedevixen (Sep 10, 2009)

1999 VW cabrio, 
Hi Everyone, I've got several issues. I bought this car at auction. I think someone tried to sabotauge it so no one would bid. REASON: the manuals were gone and the fuse panel was gone and looked as though it had been tampered. It runs very good. My issues are;
1. the convertable top motor runs, (I can hear it) but it will not go up or down.
2. I need a diagramof the fuse panel, better than what I received from the dealership here. The BIG fuses, appears some may be missing , but the dealer says maybe not. 
3. the speedo and tach and gas gauges all bounce around eratically. 
4. For some reason it won't start sometimes??? But will push start. 
H E L P ME please!


----------

